# Ive had my period for over 2 months!



## laguayaca (Feb 19, 2009)

*Update:
I want to thank yall so much for your support I do in fact have PCOS and if anyone has had any of my symptoms I highly suggest you go see a doctor and dont settle for unanswered questions! PCOS is not life threatening but it causes infertility something im dealing with right now. It causes weight gain, insulin resistance, your more prone for diabetes, hair loss, and abnormal hair growth like back hair or a mustache--Luckily I didnt get this one, it causes cystic nasty unstoppable acne and depression. It is serious and doctors need to take it more serious. So if you have symptoms please please go. I thank God I went through this and was able to find out what I had. I have changed my life around I am on a weight loss/ cure journey. I just started a raw food diet you can follow me on youtube and you can see my progress. I hope this thread somehow helps others!

Love you!
Pray for me.*





I just want to know if anyone has ever experienced anything like this! I went to the doctor already and they were no help. She said oh its normal blah blah blah tried to convince me I was depressed, I had an STD and that I REALLY need to get a job, im a stay at home wife for those who didnt know. Im really happy and I KNOW I have no STD because my husband and I were both virgins until we married! I am fully confident in that! I hate when doctors try to convince me otherwise. Makes me mad and I feel disrespected I guess its just hard to believe. My period started like normal Dec 17, 2008 and has not stopped since then. I have family in South America, Ecuador to be exact thats where im from so my husband and I decided that for me to go there and get the best medical assistance possible and e will get more for our money. A big plus is going to see my family. 

I was diagnosed to have ovarian cyst 3 years ago had it removed and after that i have been regular until now. I am thinking I have a ruptured cyst or something point is im really freaked out! So ill be leaving in about 2 weeks to go seek medical treatment there I will try to keep yall posted.

I just hope that this helps someone or that someone could help me if they had ever had anything like this before.

I just cant take the mood swings, blood loss and breakouts anymore.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm sending you blessings and hugs. I'm sorry that I don't have any info about this issue, but I hope you feel better.


----------



## miss_primer (Feb 19, 2009)

I am no way a doctor but it is possible that you PCOS ( polycystic ovarian syndrome).  All the things you have said sound just like it.  It basically is a hormonal imbalance and cyst on your ovaries is part of the condition.  It is easily treated with birth control pills to get your hormones in line. There are other treatments though.  Do your own research because i am not a doctor.  I have had an extra long period like this and my doctor said it could be PCOS or stress.  She suggested i take motrin for the bleeding as directed on the bottle until i could come in and see her.  The motrin help stop the bleeding.  

If you have any questions you can pm me.  It couldnt hurt to have your doctor look into it if you have PCOS.  Its not life threatening. But if you are bleeding very heavy you need to get treatment no matter what maybe wrong because you could become anemic with all the blood loss.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 19, 2009)

Something similar did happen to me but it was for like 3 weeks, i drank some herbal stuff cant remember what it was and then it stopped.but i was told its normal as for your doctor not being of any help i suggest you get another opinion


----------



## MissResha (Feb 19, 2009)

that sucks!

when i first got my period, i was bleeding for 30+ days. i became anemic, weak, and my health took a plunge. they put me on birth control at the age of 14 to regulate my cycle. then i gained hella weight. i hated that shit. over the years, my . has been irregular. even now. i just got off mine after NOT having one since last september during an Obama rally in Fredericksburg! i got off the pill maybe 2 years ago because it fucked up my sex drive and made me an emotional wreck. i'd only want some wang like, one week out of the entire month, and i'm a scorpio soooo...yeaa... i kinda need it a LOT lol. but just last week, i bled really really heavy for the first 3 days, i had EXCRUCIATING cramps. its weird but...definitely go see a doctor because it could be a number of things going on. it sucks that has to happen to you


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 19, 2009)

i'm no help as to why you're bleeding.. but i've been bleeding now since august last year so i feel your pain! 
mine is due to my pill. i can't take the combined pill due to migraines, so i have to take the other type (can't remember its name). i don't want the implant, injection, or coil so this is my only choice unfortunately. but its not like... full on period if that makes sense, i just basically have a few drops every day and for 2-3 days a month i get what would be considered a normal period. some days its heavier, some i get nothing at all. what i get now is mild compared to how it was when i first started on this pill. but anyway, i'm tampax's biggest customer right now, they should bloody reward me i tell you. i hope you get it sorted out okay


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 19, 2009)

aww thanks for your help...
yeah its making me a wreck!
i miss my time with my hubby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i am not in birth control i dont believe in it. i use condoms.
i dont use tampons since last time i got a cyst.
ive been gaining weight like crazy for no reason , i eat at home snack through the day and eat one meal a day. i drink plenty of water.
im going to south america for 2 months and get any treatments i need i will keep yall in the know.


----------



## melliquor (Feb 19, 2009)

I am so sorry that you are going through this.  I have had problems with bleeding for 2 years now.  They have done numerous tests and everything and can't find what the problem is.  I have been anemic for about 8 months now and generally feel like crap all of the time.

They have put me on pills to stop the bleeding but doesn't work for me and I am taking 9 a day to just control the severe bleeding.  Ask you doctor to prescribe Norethisterone or Tranexamic Acid.  I am taking both of those right now and either should work for you.

I just recently had more tests done and the doctor said that if everything comes back normal they will be giving me a hysterectomy.  

It sucks going through this but go back to the doctor and tell them it isn't normal to be having a continuous period for 2 months and that you insist on being sent to a gynecologist.  Good luck with everything.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 19, 2009)

its good to know i'm not alone...i hesitated on posting this but decided to because it may help others


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I am so sorry that you are going through this.  I have had problems with bleeding for 2 years now.  They have done numerous tests and everything and can't find what the problem is.  I have been anemic for about 8 months now and generally feel like crap all of the time.

They have put me on pills to stop the bleeding but doesn't work for me and I am taking 9 a day to just control the severe bleeding.  Ask you doctor to prescribe Norethisterone or Tranexamic Acid.  I am taking both of those right now and either should work for you.

I just recently had more tests done and the doctor said that if everything comes back normal they will be giving me a hysterectomy.  

It sucks going through this but go back to the doctor and tell them it isn't normal to be having a continuous period for 2 months and that you insist on being sent to a gynecologist.  Good luck with everything._

 
My doctor gave me norethisterone when my bleeding was really heavy but I had to stop taking them because they made me SO constipated, it was horrible! I know its not a nice thing to talk about, but I couldn't go for about 3 weeks, I felt even more awful because of that than the bleeding. Needless to say, they did stop the bleeding for a good few months even though it was only supposed to be temporary.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 19, 2009)

I've never had anything like this so I'm not really much help, but I am sending good wishes your way! Please keep us updated on how you're doing


----------



## melliquor (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_My doctor gave me norethisterone when my bleeding was really heavy but I had to stop taking them because they made me SO constipated, it was horrible! I know its not a nice thing to talk about, but I couldn't go for about 3 weeks, I felt even more awful because of that than the bleeding. Needless to say, they did stop the bleeding for a good few months even though it was only supposed to be temporary._

 
I do have problems sometimes but I have IBS and so it sort of contras everything then for me.  I go normally but without the added problems of IBS.  I have been taking N for about 5 months. 

Sometimes... i feel like i am a walking illness.  I am sick all the bloody time with something.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't think I can be of any help here medically as I'm not a doctor, sorry =[. 

Although one time when I was 15, I had gotten some light spotting a few days before my period was due (that was awkward for me at that moment because I never got any spotting before my period only had spotting as my period was about to end). It stopped after that one day. It came back two days later and then stopped until that night when I went to the bathroom blood just kept gushing out (sorry if it's TMI!). It looked like a murder scene in my bathroom and I was scared. I ended up filling up a whole tampon and pad within like an hour and a half to two hours. I had to miss a few days of school because I didn't want to have an accident and be embarrassed. When I finally did go back to school I had to tell all my teachers about what was going on so that they could let me go to the bathroom practically every hour. This went on for about a week until I went to the ER finally. The doctor said I had menorraghia and that he could put me on birth control pills to prevent this from happening again. 

I haven't had my period before this month since the end of October (I'm doing the whole Nuva ring thing where if you immediately put a new ring in instead of having that "placebo" week you can skip a period.). Today is the 9th day I'm on it! 

I understand about going back to your country to receive treatment. My mom has some health issues and the doctors that our insurance pays for are seriously the most incompetent people ever. They don't give a crap about her either. My mom is planning on going to China this summer to see a doctor and receive treatment their instead. 

I just hope everything works out fine for you in Ecuador and they can finally figure out what's been causing all of this and do something about it.


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I do have problems sometimes but I have IBS and so it sort of contras everything then for me.  I go normally but without the added problems of IBS.  I have been taking N for about 5 months. 

Sometimes... i feel like i am a walking illness.  I am sick all the bloody time with something._

 
I have IBS too, I wish it that effect on me! I feel like that sometimes... I'm not as bad as I used to be though touch wood.


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 19, 2009)

I am so sorry you have to go through this. My mom who passed away in Jan 08 had the same problem. It turns out she had endo and possibly a cyst. This happend before she passed though. They gave her an ablation and she never had that problem happen again. I don't understand why doctors don't listen to women. Not just about girl issues but every issue.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Over 2 months...girl I would have been on my 30th 2nd opinion by now....I hope you figure out what is going on...this does not sound right....


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 24, 2009)

I would defiantly go to another doctor.  Your body is talking.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm glad you started this thread.  I used to have a very regular cycle.  Over the last couple years it has gotten very bad.  I have had severe pains from time to time and I once had my period for 3-4 months straight an it was very heavy.  I didn't feel well.  Losing all that blood made me tired all the time.  I was faint and weak.  It was horrible.  Even now it's not regular.  I went to the doctor and from the preliminary testing he did he thought I had PCOS.  I was on the pill for a while to manage it but I didn't like HAVING to take the pill so I stopped.  Then, I went to a health food store that my parents have been going to for 20 years.  They recommended the Super 75 multivitamin.  It was a lifesaver.  My energy was up.  I stopped bleeding.  I just felt normal. 

Super-75 - 180 - Tablet | VitaminLifeHealth

The woman at the health food store was very familiar with PCOS and suggested a much more natural approach to fixing the problem.  She explained that cysts occur in our bodies when we can't effectively eliminate toxins from our system.  Her suggestion was to prevent the toxins to begin with.  She recommended that I change my diet and eliminate processed foods.  My dad has been telling me that for 20 years.  She recommended getting rid of dairy and eating more natural foods, not organic but eating foods that come from the ground and eating them in a way that isn't far off from the way they occur in nature.  For example, lots of vegetables, whole grains, beans.  Cut out pasta and bread.  She did say that it's very important to still eat protein.  She encouraged me to eat meat and fish and poultry - even eggs!  It makes total sense but it is VERY hard to do.  But, I am thinking it's probably going to be the best way to go to improve my overall health.

*ETA:*  If you decide to try the multivitamin know that it does turn your urine a yellow-green.  Don't freak out though.  It's very normal.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I'm glad you started this thread.  I used to have a very regular cycle.  Over the last couple years it has gotten very bad.  I have had severe pains from time to time and I once had my period for 3-4 months straight an it was very heavy.  I didn't feel well.  Losing all that blood made me tired all the time.  I was faint and weak.  It was horrible.  Even now it's not regular.  I went to the doctor and from the preliminary testing he did he thought I had PCOS.  I was on the pill for a while to manage it but I didn't like HAVING to take the pill so I stopped.  Then, I went to a health food store that my parents have been going to for 20 years.  They recommended the Super 75 multivitamin.  It was a lifesaver.  My energy was up.  I stopped bleeding.  I just felt normal. 

Super-75 - 180 - Tablet | VitaminLifeHealth

The woman at the health food store was very familiar with PCOS and suggested a much more natural approach to fixing the problem.  She explained that cysts occur in our bodies when we can't effectively eliminate toxins from our system.  Her suggestion was to prevent the toxins to begin with.  She recommended that I change my diet and eliminate processed foods.  My dad has been telling me that for 20 years.  She recommended getting rid of dairy and eating more natural foods, not organic but eating foods that come from the ground and eating them in a way that isn't far off from the way they occur in nature.  For example, lots of vegetables, whole grains, beans, rice.  Cut out pasta and bread.  She did say that it's very important to still eat protein.  She encouraged me to eat meat and fish and poultry.  It makes total sense but it is VERY hard to do.  But, I am thinking it's probably going to be the best way to go to improve my overall health.

*ETA:*  If you decide to try the multivitamin that it does turn your urine a yellow-green.  Don't freak out though.  It's very normal._

 
Thanks so much its so true ...our diet can sometimes make the big difference! I hope I am able to be helped and understand what it is I have I leave the 11th of March please have me in your thoughts and prayers. I will update yall with any news as I get checked up! I am glad to know i am not alone. i have been feeling super laaazzzyyy! I thought for sure it was stopping because it got les and less and just when I thought it was over...it hit me with the okiedoke and as off right now its extremely heavy...i feel like I already bought enough pads for a lifetime lol


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 24, 2009)

by the way when I get back in the states im def gonna buy some of those vitamins!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Thanks so much its so true ...our diet can sometimes make the big difference! I hope I am able to be helped and understand what it is I have I leave the 11th of March please have me in your thoughts and prayers. I will update yall with any news as I get checked up! I am glad to know i am not alone. i have been feeling super laaazzzyyy! I thought for sure it was stopping because it got les and less and just when I thought it was over...it hit me with the okiedoke and as off right now its extremely heavy...i feel like I already bought enough pads for a lifetime lol_

 
Everything will be fine I am sure.  I hope you can find out exactly what's going on for the peace of mind alone.  I also know what you mean about thinking it's done and then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 **BAM** it's back again.  I have had the same thing happen many many times.  I felt like I should buy stock in Playtex.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_by the way when I get back in the states im def gonna buy some of those vitamins!_

 
Please do and let me know what you think.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 24, 2009)

I have the opposite problem as you do, I can go months w/o a period, and then boom i got it 4 days ago. My doctor had put me on Provera so I could force my body to have a period, cuz even tho I loved the freedom of not having one...me and my husband want to have a baby. I was also told by my doctor about 6mos ago that I'm pre-diabetic which involved a lot of weight gain really quickly, and I'm normally under a lot of stress, so I've been feeling crappy overall. 
I'm gonna try those vitamins too. (thanks aziajs)

I wish you the best! have a safe trip, hope you find the answers for your problem & also have a great time visiting your family.


----------



## Sushi. (Feb 24, 2009)

I would say get to a doctor ASAP. I dont mean to scare you, but i know something similar happened to my aunt,it just went on and she had to go into the hospital and have all her girly parts removed. I dont know exactly what the matter was. And who knows maybe they gave her choice, I dont know, but i just hope you seek medical help ASAP just in case it is something big like my aunts situation. I wish you the best!


----------



## cheapglamour (Feb 26, 2009)

have you been through menopause?
a coworker of mine started hers somewhat early. because she's only in her thirties.. didn't have a period for two years. then bled for two months..


----------



## kittykit (Feb 27, 2009)

I hope you find out what is going on with your body. 

Two of my friends had their period for over a month before but they were fine after they were on medication.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Feb 27, 2009)

I had a similar problem but I had to do something about it before it got to be that long. I had started a new generic birth control because it was WAAY cheaper. But then I began having a super long period with lots of breakthrough bleeding and and that so I asked my Mom and she told me that there is prob. to much progesterone in the pill. So I went to the doctor and changed to Yaz and things are waay better. No more long periods, breakthrough bleeding, acne, mood swings, nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so try seeing if you have to much progesterone in your pill and things might get a little better
HTH!


----------



## User93 (Feb 28, 2009)

I can't help at all, but I just wanted to send you hugs - this exact thing never happened to me, but I have a lot of problems in girly section aswell, polycyctosis of ovaries (they gave me pills, not a surgery, but still...), some hormonal disbalance, my period was always bouncing, and other troubles too.... It sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everything will be ok girl


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 28, 2009)

I had the same problem when I was 19. I had my period for a month straight, and it wasn't just a normal period...I was bleeding through a super plus tampon within an hour. I had horrible mood swings, too. Not only that, but I was having severe pains in my tummy, and I went to several doctors to figure out what it was. The pain was so bad I would literally scream and cry myself to sleep, I would be fine one minute and doubled over in pain the next. Why we didn't put the long period and stomach pain together, i don't know. We did an MRI, CT scan, endoscopy, colonoscopy, and they found nothing until they did an ultrasound. My ovary was swollen the size of a grapefruit, my fallopian tubes scarred beyond use. I had to have that ovary and both fallopian tubes surgically removed. I hope it's not like that for you. It's something I'm completely fine with, because I honestly don't intend on ever having children...but if I really want to in vitro is always an option one day. Good luck to you, and I hope things get better soon.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_I had the same problem when I was 19. I had my period for a month straight, and it wasn't just a normal period...I was bleeding through a super plus tampon within an hour. I had horrible mood swings, too. Not only that, but I was having severe pains in my tummy, and I went to several doctors to figure out what it was. The pain was so bad I would literally scream and cry myself to sleep, I would be fine one minute and doubled over in pain the next. Why we didn't put the long period and stomach pain together, i don't know. We did an MRI, CT scan, endoscopy, colonoscopy, and they found nothing until they did an ultrasound. My ovary was swollen the size of a grapefruit, my fallopian tubes scarred beyond use. I had to have that ovary and both fallopian tubes surgically removed. I hope it's not like that for you. It's something I'm completely fine with, because I honestly don't intend on ever having children...but if I really want to in vitro is always an option one day. Good luck to you, and I hope things get better soon._

 
Oh God.  I have the same symptoms to had and I was scheduled for an ultra sound but canceled it because I couldn't afford it (no insurance).  Although, honestly if I had to have surgery I would not love it because I don't like hospitals but I would be happy as long as it's not anything more serious.


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 1, 2009)

Girl I'm in the same boat no insurance the insurance through my husbands job is $800 a month that's almost a mortgage for some people! I won't approve for any programs either because he is slightly above qualifications grr I've already spent $500 on one visit alone just to hear:
I need to get a job.
I am probably depressed.
I might have an STD because I "really don't know" my husbands sexual endevours--we were both virgins--she didn't want to believe that
It's normal it happens all the time.
It might be thyroid problems.

Anyways to say the least I did not want to spend another $500 to hear if,buts, and maybes! That's why I never went back.I recently talked to a friend she had the problem for 3 years before doctors even finding out what it was! In her case her uterus lining was thickening. As far as I know she's better and it was her last doctor that finally determined what she had. After 3 years they determined it almost instantly. While other doctors she had been to did not find anything. That's why I'm just busting out of here I am not going to waste my money on a bunch of inacurate opinions. For girls in Cali my friend went to UCLA medical center and that's who finally helped her. HTH


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness, flash back to my childhood (unfortunately). When I got my period at 11, I had my period for at least a year straight. I would get it for 3 or 4 months, and it would go away for a few weeks then come back to haunt me for another several months. It was horrible. I know how it feels.
To me, that was "normal". I had no idea what a normal period was!
I would bleed so heavy I'd have to leave school once a week because it was so heavy it my jeans would be soaked with blood. It was like I pee'd blood all over myself.
Sorry, that is disgusting.. but............... my point is, even with all of that, my doctor only put me on birth control pills to normalize my hormones. I was severely anemic so I went on iron pills.
I have no idea why it happens, but it really really sucks and I hope you find a solution.
The birth control did help, but I always forgot to take the pills when I was that young (still do). Now I am in my early 20s and my periods only last 4 days. Very strange!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 4, 2009)

I really do hope you feel better! Doctors can really be of no help at times of need.


----------



## QueenJollene (Mar 12, 2009)

When I was in 6th grade i had my period for 2months straight. HEAVY bleedage. I would have to change my tampon every 30minutes! no lie. I was weak, pale, tired ALL the time, and the pain?!! HORRIBLE! My mom noticed something was wrong and took me to the doctor. I had all kinds of tests ran on me and even an ultrasound which i thought was kinda wierd cuz i was so young. but they didnt find anything. My doctor finally came to a conclusion. My hormones were just running crazy and i was producing too much estrogen. She put me on birth control and everything calmed down after a while. I should still take birth control til this day cuz my period is still bad. extremely heavy and cramps out of this world but I stopped cuz they made me gain weight and i just dont feel right having to take a pill everyday. 

I hope you find out whats wrong. I feel your pain girl. Good luck!


----------



## obentick (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, I am going to start by asking  you if you took the birth control shot? 
On my side I hstarted getting my periods when I was 14 and was always on time NEVER late, and oh I miss those times. About 5 years ego I took the shot and everything went downhill, I had my periods for 1 year non stop. I went to the doc and all they said oh take the pill to put it back to normal. I got off from the shot and now I get my periods every two weeks and I tried to take the pill for it to go back to normal but nothing. When I am fed up I take the pill and praying that it will go back to normal and nothing. That was the worst mitake I ever made, taking the shot..... it horrible. 
 So if you took the shot, it maybe it is what happened.
Just an option.


----------



## laguayaca (Mar 25, 2009)

Endometrial Biopsy
this is what im getting done tomorrow option number 2 im scared because im a wimp haha
I have lots of cysts in my ovaries 
this is what i was diagnosed with
Polycystic Ovary Syndrome (PCOS): Symptoms, Cause, and Treatment
because o this its causing my endometrium to thicken which normally happens when a womans ovaries are getting ready for menopause and about to stop working! Praise the Lord i was able to get diagnosed on time and Lord willing enter into a 4 month treatment which should end the problem. Baby in 2010 I hope!

Thank you for your love girls I miss all of you and wish I could explain more but once I get home ill post pictures of what my ovaries looked like and explain all that was done thanks for the love!


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the update! I hope everything will go back to norma soon because we miss your posts.

Keep us updated


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 14, 2009)

I was very close to gettinbg cancer in my uterus soo scary luckily everything was caught on time will update with more info whenever i get a chance i love you guys miss yall tear tear


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow very scary... I'm glad you found out in time! Each time i dread getting a pap smear and mammogram done i will think about all the worse things that could happen if i dont go...


----------



## User93 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm reading this thread and feeling good at least I'm not the one having this troubles! I had my normal period in january, then got some spotting 2 weeks later and then a week later it happened again. Not to sound graphic, but like little timy clumps or bloody strings. I was very scared and ran to have an ultrasound in my lunch break. I do have ovaries full of small cysts and was diagnosed with PCOS ( polycystic ovarian syndrome) some years ago, however never experienced this before. The doctor said that despite that everything looks fine on the ultrasound and my period gonna come soon. So it did on Monday, very light, and doesnt stop now. More than that, I have a swollen lymph node close to my crouch. I am sooo freaking out here. Gonna see the doctor tomorrow hopefully/ Hope it's nothing too bad.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 26, 2010)

I have PCOS too. Please let me know if you have any questions. I have been taking metformine with excellent results. Completely normal period.


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_primer* 

 
_I am no way a doctor but it is possible that you PCOS ( polycystic ovarian syndrome).  All the things you have said sound just like it.  It basically is a hormonal imbalance and cyst on your ovaries is part of the condition.  It is easily treated with birth control pills to get your hormones in line. There are other treatments though.  Do your own research because i am not a doctor.  I have had an extra long period like this and my doctor said it could be PCOS or stress.  She suggested i take motrin for the bleeding as directed on the bottle until i could come in and see her.  The motrin help stop the bleeding.  

If you have any questions you can pm me.  It couldnt hurt to have your doctor look into it if you have PCOS.  Its not life threatening. But if you are bleeding very heavy you need to get treatment no matter what maybe wrong because you could become anemic with all the blood loss.


Just my 2 cents._

 
This is a good point ....I was thinking you are probably low in iron from all the bleeding....could account for the mood swings


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 19, 2010)

No it’s not normal.  I’ve had this problem and it’s because I have had (and they are back) ovarian cyst, fibroids and endometriosis.  I have had surgery twice but that only takes care of it for a few years.  I have been told that the only way to permanently get rid of all this is to have a hysterectomy..


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 9, 2010)

I want to thank yall so much for your support I do in fact have PCOS and if anyone has had any of my symptoms I highly suggest you go see a doctor and dont settle for unanswered questions! PCOS is not life threatening but it causes infertility something im dealing with right now. It causes weight gain, insulin resistance, your more prone for diabetes, hair loss, and abnormal hair growth like back hair or a mustache--Luckily I didnt get this one, it causes cystic nasty unstoppable acne and depression. It is serious and doctors need to take it more serious. So if you have symptoms please please go. I thank God I went through this and was able to find out what I had. I have changed my life around I am on a weight loss/ cure journey. I just started a raw food diet you can follow me on youtube and you can see my progress. I hope this thread somehow helps others!

Love you!
Pray for me.


----------



## marusia (Apr 9, 2010)

Hiya,
I just saw this thread and wanted to make a quick comment. I noticed you said infertility problems were something you were dealing with. One of my close friends has PCOS. She had all the classic symptoms, and a lot of weight gain. After years, she got on a fertility treatment and was able to have a gorgeous baby girl. It can be frustrating, but if that's something you ever want to do (have a child), it's definitely possible. Best wishes!


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you Marusia I leave it in the Lords hand I trust he will give me whatever is in his plans! Thank you so much!


----------



## deelee47 (Jul 20, 2012)

did the multivitamin help and if so how long did it take to help .


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 29, 2012)

laguayaca said:


> I just cant take the mood swings, blood loss and breakouts anymore.


  	I'm so glad you finally have an answer for what is going on!  That is definitely a relief I'm sure...and my best friend has PCOS and too suffered from some infertility, but once she was on meds and got her hormones regulated she was able to conceive!  Keep the faith, it will happen!  Good luck


----------



## MissKeymah (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi I've also had my period for almost 3 month and I'm try to conceive but can't get pregnant because my period I need help


----------



## JessGoodVibes (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm making a doctor's appt next week but Idk which one do I go to?  This maybe a dumb question sorry, but should I go to my obgyn or my regular medical doc?  -My story: I'm 24 never been on birth control and have had kind of irregular cycles before. It's usually really early or really late and lasts to the next month. May miss a cycle 1-2xs a yr. This year it completely changed. January I had a reg cycle, Feb no cycle, March 28 to April 29 my cycle lasted. Then i didn't have another cycle until July 6th and today I'm still on, which makes day 40. I have no cramps but heavy bleeding and my clots are way thick! Before this year I never had any of this. I'm constantly changing clothes and sometimes what I eat affects it. Last night I didn't eat or drink after 7pm and my cycle was barely there that morning and like that all the way until about 330pm(i wake up at 445am) and then it was like a murder scene! I hope it's a simple fix. idk if I fit under the disorder yous we're speaking of but I'm so nervous...


----------



## Jessica (Aug 22, 2013)

Your OB/Gyn would be the best bet for this particular concern. They are specialists of the reproductive system and will be able to provide a full work up and start on the path to a definitive diagnosis.


----------

